# Super wash wool



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Due to all the interest and suggestions, I did a little research on what it is coated in..seems to be plastic.. Yes ladies and gentlemen.. PLASTIC....thought that was interesting..so posted just so you can be aware..look it up..

Have a good day using whatever yarn you like!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

:roll: :lol:

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingglossary/g/superwash_wool.htm


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Due to all the interest and suggestions, I did a little research on what it is coated in..seems to be plastic.. Yes ladies and gentlemen.. PLASTIC....thought that was interesting..so posted just so you can be aware..look it up..
> 
> Have a good day using whatever yarn you like!


Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't polymer a plastic? And you're saying that 
super wash wool is covered in Plastic? This knitter needs to know.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting. I wonder what people will say or think when they read your post?


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Copied from the article

So how is superwash wool made? It can be made using an acid bath that removes the "scales" from the fiber, or it can be made by coating the fiber with a polymer that basically keeps the scales from being able to join together and cause shrinkage.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't polymer a plastic? And you're saying that
> super wash wool is covered in Plastic? This knitter needs to know.


We ALL want to know :wink:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

margoc said:


> Copied from the article
> 
> So how is superwash wool made? It can be made using an acid bath that removes the "scales" from the fiber, or it can be made by coating the fiber with a polymer that basically keeps the scales from being able to join together and cause shrinkage.


Plastic! Also another method which removes the scales causing the wool to lose strength, as it is chemically destructive.!

More information can be found just Google superwas wool treatment..several come right our and say plastic!

If it affects the strength and f the wool..it will wear out much faster. I am so glad I took the time to research it....my lesson..if a suggestion is made..do a little research of my own!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Plastic! Also another method which removes the scales causing the wool to lose strength, as it is chemically destructive.!
> 
> More information can be found just Google superwas wool treatment..several come right our and say plastic!
> 
> If it affects the strength and f the wool..it will wear out much faster. I am so glad I took the time to research it....my lesson..if a suggestion is made..do a little research of my own!


I'm another one who never takes 'suggestions' at face value. That's why I immediately googled when I read your first post. Too much misinformation about but I'm pleased to say you're spot on :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Due to all the interest and suggestions, I did a little research on what it is coated in..seems to be plastic.. Yes ladies and gentlemen.. PLASTIC....thought that was interesting..so posted just so you can be aware..look it up..
> 
> Have a good day using whatever yarn you like!


I've also heard that the coating(what ever it is) will wash away after washing several times. Interesting and good to know.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> We ALL want to know :wink:


Tell me that's Tom Hardy on your avatar!!!!!????


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Revan said:


> Interesting. I wonder what people will say or think when they read your post?


Doesn't matter..just passing on information.. I like to know the how and why of things..and learning about our craft...and sharing what I have learned....
Happy knitting..or crochet..or whatever you enjoy!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Tell me that's Tom Hardy on your avatar!!!!!????


😂😅😄


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, time for more research for me also.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, time for more research for me also.


Good, I think it is an excellent idea....like I said..I have a need to know mind...and I needed to know.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I'm another one who never takes 'suggestions' at face value. That's why I immediately googled when I read your first post. Too much misinformation about but I'm pleased to say you're spot on :thumbup:


Good on you!! 
Pat yourself on the back for making your inquiry!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Doesn't matter..just passing on information.. I like to know the how and why of things..and learning about our craft...and sharing what I have learned....
> Happy knitting..or crochet..or whatever you enjoy!


Yup, and part of that learning process is going beyond the first link or article read. 
Many people do that you know. :roll: 
That State Farm Commercial just popped into me head again. :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Tell me that's Tom Hardy on your avatar!!!!!????


It does look like him, but no, it's Dave Gilmour of Pink Floyd in his prime!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I did the burn test (granted, totally unscientific, I was just curious) on a superwash and an acrylic. Results? The superwash burned (slightly) faster than the acrylic. Reminded me of a fuse on fireworks.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> It does look like him, but no, it's Dave Gilmour of Pink Floyd in his prime!


How could I been so wrong. I am so ashamed! Slap me silly! I was so in in love with Dave . I still have all the albums and cds. The man has aged something wicked well!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> How could I been so wrong. I am so ashamed! I love Pink Floyd. I have the vinyls, the CDs.


You weren't expecting to see it so it didn't register. I have a large Pink Floyd vinyl collection too. Love them!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

loriadams said:


> I did the burn test (granted, totally unscientific, I was just curious) on a superwash and an acrylic. Results? The superwash burned (slightly) faster than the acrylic. Reminded me of a fuse on fireworks.


That is great to know! I may have to check that myself..isn't sharing what we know or learn wonderful?! 
I am no expert, by any means.. I am however willing to admit that, but I am willing to learn..which involves my own participation in the process...


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

That was interesting. I now know that the super washed wool I am currently working with is plastic coated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

This makes sense. I've heard some say superwash feels "slimy".


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

norita willadsen said:


> That was interesting. I now know that the super washed wool I am currently working with is plastic coated. Thanks for sharing.


I hope you are not upset, I know so many share their knowledge that I merely wanted to share what I learned...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I hope you are not upset, I know so many share their knowledge that I merely wanted to share what I learned...


I've always been puzzled why the attitude toward plastic is so negative. Wonder what our world would be like today without plastic?

Remember the movie - The Graduate??? "Just one word..."


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I've always been puzzled why the attitude toward plastic is so negative. Wonder what our world would be like today without plastic?
> 
> Remember the movie - the Graduate???
> 
> ...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Good one Mo! In fact, the movie is on this afternoon on cable.


No kidding??? Ha! What great timing I have! I was never able to decide if I love that movie so much because of the the cast and script - or because Simon and Garfunkel are on the soundtrack!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> No kidding??? Ha! What great timing I have! I was never able to decide if I love that movie so much because of the the cast and script - or because Simon and Garfunkel are on the soundtrack!


Yep, you're gooooooood!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> I've always been puzzled why the attitude toward plastic is so negative. Wonder what our world would be like today without plastic?
> 
> Remember the movie - the Graduate???
> 
> ...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very interesting! I sure hope my friend's Superwash sweater lasts him the rest of his life. He was very touched and loved it. He kept saying how soft it was and he put it on and loved the feel. 
I think I will re-think Superwash before buying anymore. Thanks for the article link.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've never bothered much about superwash v lousywash wool, but I'm fascinated by looking into it more, as suggested. I had got it into my head that acrylic is plastic. So this superwash can be plastic covered wool? Well I'll be gumswizzled ..... The Sound of Silence ......


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Insaw your sweater.. Perfect..I just wanted to share, since so many say they would NEVER use acrylic..but they are using plastic anyway..so use whatever makes you happy..can afford..or prefer...just enjoy your knitting..that is the real thing to use your energy or time on&#128516;


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lostie said:


> I've never bothered much about superwash v lousywash wool, but I'm fascinated by looking into it more, as suggested. I had got it into my head that acrylic is plastic. So this superwash can be plastic covered wool? Well I'll be gumswizzled ..... The Sound of Silence ......


Exactly..sound of silence speaks quite loudly at times...yes? Not CAN be..the treatment to make it machine washable and dry able IS plastic!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Insaw your sweater.. Perfect..I just wanted to share, since so many say they would NEVER use acrylic..but they are using plastic anyway..so use whatever makes you happy..can afford..or prefer...just enjoy your knitting..that is the real thing to use your energy or time on😄


Yes, I understood where you were coming from but it is good information to pass on, thank you!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Very interesting! I sure hope my friend's Superwash sweater lasts him the rest of his life. He was very touched and loved it. He kept saying how soft it was and he put it on and loved the feel.
> I think I will re-think Superwash before buying anymore. Thanks for the article link.


If I remember rightly, the sweater you made was from Rowan wool. It'll last, in my experience. Good stuff.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Exactly..sound of silence speaks quite loudly at times...yes?


Yes it DOES :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Insaw your sweater.. Perfect..I just wanted to share, since so many say they would NEVER use acrylic..but they are using plastic anyway..so use whatever makes you happy..can afford..or prefer...just enjoy your knitting..that is the real thing to use your energy or time on😄


 Good, honest, information is a wonderful thing, don't you think?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Exactly..sound of silence speaks quite loudly at times...yes?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I keep listening for a 'tune' but nothing happens.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I keep listening for a 'tune' but nothing happens.


And you probably won't. Sadly.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> If I remember rightly, the sweater you made was from Rowan wool. It'll last, in my experience. Good stuff.


Thank you and yes it was Rowan Wool, Superwash.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very interesting! I think I will re-think Superwash before buying anymore. Thanks for the article link.


I was thinking along the same way, either use acrylic or wool. Superwash really is a waste of money.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> If I remember rightly, the sweater you made was from Rowan wool. It'll last, in my experience. Good stuff.


I made the wee auntie a waistcoat in that. Good to know it'll last. She still hasn't got it because I've had no end of trouble with the fit. One of those projects you wish you'd never started :roll:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Exactly..sound of silence speaks quite loudly at times...yes? Not CAN be..the treatment to make it machine washable and dry able IS plastic!!!


The sound of silence is DEAFENING!! :lol:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I misspoke.. Not plastic. Treatment to make it washable/dry able.. Plastic ..same difference...


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

You are correct, sometimes ignorance is bliss!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

This is all very disturbing to me. I don't know what to buy anymore. Plastic coated wool, acrylic, 80% acrylic - 20% wool? 

I'm totally confused now. I was going to buy super washed wool for my next sweater, but maybe not.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> This is all very disturbing to me. I don't know what to buy anymore. Plastic coated wool, acrylic, 80% acrylic - 20% wool?
> 
> I'm totally confused now. I was going to buy super washed wool for my next sweater, but maybe not.


Just be happy.. Knit with what you want, can afford, feels good to you..or fairy dust....😚. Celebrate your accomplishments...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> This is all very disturbing to me. I don't know what to buy anymore. Plastic coated wool, acrylic, 80% acrylic - 20% wool?
> 
> I'm totally confused now. I was going to buy super washed wool for my next sweater, but maybe not.


Why not buy it, I have a lot from a wild shopping spree at Tuesday Morning. I emptied the shelf of all Ella Rae Superwash. I learned from a friend that it shouldn't be put in a dryer, so I don't. The garments are warm and beautiful. I provide washing instructions. 
I also like Lion Brand Wool Ease 80% acrylic, 20% wool. It knits up great, good price, it's warm and machine wash and dry.
Christine


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Why not buy it, I have a lot from a wild shopping spree at Tuesday Morning. I emptied the shelf of all Ella Rae Superwash. I learned from a friend that it shouldn't be put in a dryer, so I don't. The garments are warm and beautiful. I provide washing instructions.
> Christine


👍👍👍


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christine usually I'm paying more for Superwash but if you get it an bargain price then I probably would buy it. From now on before I pay extra for Superwash I might just as well buy acrylic yarns for the kids and buy the wool for myself.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Christine usually I'm paying more for Superwash but if you get it an bargain price then I probably would buy it. From now on before I pay extra for Superwash I might just as well buy acrylic yarns for the kids and buy the wool for myself.


My wild shopping was done 2 years ago.I love acrylics as you might have guessed.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Christine usually I'm paying more for Superwash but if you get it an bargain price then I probably would buy it. From now on before I pay extra for Superwash I might just as well buy acrylic yarns for the kids and buy the wool for myself.


My wild shopping was done 2 years ago.I love acrylics as you might have guessed.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> My wild shopping was done 2 years ago.I love acrylics as you might have guessed.


I would have Never Guessed :-D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ella Rae Superwash is beautiful yarn I made myself a shawl out of it. The yarn was a DK weight. I bought the yarn from Webs and I didn't get it at an bargain price.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Ella Rae Superwash is beautiful yarn I made myself a shawl out of it. The yarn was a DK weight. I bought the yarn from Webs and I didn't get it at an bargain price.


I'm about to start on my first shawl. You wonderful person. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I'm about to start on my first shawl. You wonderful person. Thanks for the idea.


I only made a simple shawl called LaLa simple shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl

I usually have it with me because I never know when I will get a chill behind my neck. I really like it better than carrying a sweater.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I've always been puzzled why the attitude toward plastic is so negative. Wonder what our world would be like today without plastic?
> 
> Remember the movie - The Graduate??? "Just one word..."
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I only made a simple shawl called LaLa simple shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl
> 
> I usually have it with me because I never know when I will get a chill behind my neck. I really like it better than carrying a sweater.


I like the simple ones. How many skeins of Ella did you use?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

norita willadsen said:


> That was interesting. I now know that the super washed wool I am currently working with is plastic coated. Thanks for sharing.


Do you think small time dyers actually coat their yarn? With plastic?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't polymer a plastic? And you're saying that
> super wash wool is covered in Plastic? This knitter needs to know.


Are you reading polymer or polyamide?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I like the simple ones. How many skeins of Ella did you use?


I don't remember I made it a couple of years ago, but the pattern said 490 yards. Do you think you will have enough yarn? I think I made it longer than what it said.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Are you reading polymer or polyamide?


From Trish's article:

You probably won't know which method was used on your superwash wool when you buy it in the store, but you might be able to tell when you start knitting. That's because polymer-coated yarn tends to be slicker than regular wool.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Thought this was interesting:
http://www.pburch.net/dyeing/dyeblog/C1691090068/E20091010162851/index.html
The vast majority of commercially available Superwash wool has been chlorinated and then treated with a sort of plastic, a polymer resin called Hercosett 125, that glues down the scales that are found on the surface of mammalian hairs (like the scales on our own hair); this enables the wool fibers to be treated roughly without interlocking, shrinking, and felting. Hercosett 125 is a polyamide-epichlorohydrin polymer. While the chemicals that comprise this polymer are themselves highly toxic, that does not mean that the polymer itself is. Many plastics that are harmless once combined together into long chemical chains are made from smaller molecules that are toxic before they are combined. However, I can't find any information on the safety of Hercosett-treated wool. It certainly appears to be non-irritating to wear as clothing, so it's probably okay for bird nesting material.

Since Superwash wool is coated with plastic, you really can't consider it a 100% natural fiber. Let's put it into the same category as synthetic fibers, or wrinkle-free cotton, (which is treated with formaldehyde-containing resins) or any stain-resistant natural-fiber fabric (which is coated with Teflon). If you have a personal rule of not using any synthetic fiber for this project, such as polyester, then don't use Superwash wool. It is chemically treated and plastic-coated, so it doesn't quite belong in the same category as untreated natural wool or cotton, although it feels nice, and it certainly does dye beautifully with the same dyes used on natural wool.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> From Trish's article:
> 
> You probably won't know which method was used on your superwash wool when you buy it in the store, but you might be able to tell when you start knitting. That's because polymer-coated yarn tends to be slicker than regular wool.


Yes many of them say polyamides.

Here's the definition. I don't see petrochemical listed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyamide

As GalaxyCraft says sometime ya gotta dig....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

loriadams said:


> Thought this was interesting:
> http://www.pburch.net/dyeing/dyeblog/C1691090068/E20091010162851/index.html
> The vast majority of commercially available Superwash wool has been chlorinated and then treated with a sort of plastic, a polymer resin called Hercosett 125, that glues down the scales that are found on the surface of mammalian hairs (like the scales on our own hair); this enables the wool fibers to be treated roughly without interlocking, shrinking, and felting. Hercosett 125 is a polyamide-epichlorohydrin polymer. While the chemicals that comprise this polymer are themselves highly toxic, that does not mean that the polymer itself is. Many plastics that are harmless once combined together into long chemical chains are made from smaller molecules that are toxic before they are combined. However, I can't find any information on the safety of Hercosett-treated wool. It certainly appears to be non-irritating to wear as clothing, so it's probably okay for bird nesting material.
> 
> Since Superwash wool is coated with plastic, you really can't consider it a 100% natural fiber. Let's put it into the same category as synthetic fibers, or wrinkle-free cotton, (which is treated with formaldehyde-containing resins) or any stain-resistant natural-fiber fabric (which is coated with Teflon). If you have a personal rule of not using any synthetic fiber for this project, such as polyester, then don't use Superwash wool. It is chemically treated and plastic-coated, so it doesn't quite belong in the same category as untreated natural wool or cotton, although it feels nice, and it certainly does dye beautifully with the same dyes used on natural wool.


Look up Hercosett 125.

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/life/project/Projects/index.cfm?fuseaction=search.dspPage&n_proj_id=2888&docType=pdf


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Why not buy it, I have a lot from a wild shopping spree at Tuesday Morning. I emptied the shelf of all Ella Rae Superwash. I learned from a friend that it shouldn't be put in a dryer, so I don't. The garments are warm and beautiful. I provide washing instructions.
> I also like Lion Brand Wool Ease 80% acrylic, 20% wool. It knits up great, good price, it's warm and machine wash and dry.
> Christine


There is so much controversy with super wash. I was told by Rowan to put in dryer with bath towels and dry almost completely then lay flat to dry the rest of the way. This method worked well.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> There is so much controversy with super wash. I was told by Rowan to put in dryer with bath towels and dry almost completely then lay flat to dry the rest of the way. This method worked well.


That works for me.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I know.. The articles I found refer to plastic.. Polymers...uses to make the wool washable/dryable..without shrinkage.etc. 
Thank you


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

O ecotextiles.wordpress. com/category/fibers/wool..polymers
Knitting about.com glossary of knitting terms


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Look up Hercosett 125.
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/environment/life/project/Projects/index.cfm?fuseaction=search.dspPage&n_proj_id=2888&docType=pdf


Read it..tests..needs some sort of resin...works on fine wool..coarser wool yet to be tested...resin..needed to bind it??? Please explain..thank ya kindly😱


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I googled this myself and found this.

http://woolful.com/fiber-conscious-superwash-wool/

No matter what you choose, it's good to know how our yarn is processed.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Read it..tests..needs some sort of resin...works on fine wool..coarser wool yet to be tested...resin..needed to bind it??? Please explain..thank ya kindly😱


Definition of resin.

http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-resin.htm


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I googled this myself.
> http://woolful.com/fiber-conscious-superwash-wool/


The problem with reporters, and lay people can be three fold.

First of all the reporter doesn't understand the language of the science.

Secondly, they try to put the issue in layman's terms many times unsuccessfully.

Thirdly, they have an underlying agenda, maybe they don't like the product, or they are selling something else, etc.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

So I looked up polyamides..nylon...polymers...I know what resin is..just wondered your interpretation. Polymer is plastic..not saying you shouldn't use it or nothing..seems if ya use acrylic it is plastic and repeated over and over..but read a lot of articles that say polymers or plastic is used I making superwash wool???


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Not I..in duh..stumble fingers


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I googled this myself and found this.
> 
> http://woolful.com/fiber-conscious-superwash-wool/
> 
> No matter what you choose, it's good to know how our yarn is processed.


She referred to the Hercosett 125...as a reference.. for the plastic coating..now I understand.. Got it..research...thank you for posting this Shannon..


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> She referred to the Hercosett 125...as a reference.. for the plastic coating..now I understand.. Got it..research...thank you for posting this Shannon..


Again she is a lay person. Haven't you ever read something you are an "expert" about and laughed at how uninformed the author is. Haven't you heard news reports that are just wrong.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Again she is a lay person. Haven't you ever read something you are an "expert" about and laughed at how uninformed the author is. Haven't you heard news reports that are just wrong.


Yes..but polymer is plastic..yes?? !!! One source you read one way is not read the same.. It states polymer.. Where is your humor.. I love that about you!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Yes..but polymer is plastic..yes?? !!! One source you read one way is not read the same.. It states polymer.. Where is your humor.. I love that about you!


polyamide. I don't find my socks dis-intergrating as some have said. Over 5 years of in the machine with jeans, towels, blankets whatever and then into the dryer with the same load. Seems to me the plastic would decompose from that treatment and I don't see it.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> polyamide. I don't find my socks dis-intergrating as some have said. Over 5 years of in the machine with jeans, towels, blankets whatever and then into the dryer with the same load. Seems to me the plastic would decompose from that treatment and I don't see it.


Two methods..one is the plastic.. Another chemically does weaken the wool..to what extent.. I don't know. I think if you HATE or will not use acrylic because it is plastic that everyone should know that plastic, polymer, is used in the process of making wool super wash


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Two methods..one is the plastic.. Another chemically does weaken the wool..to what extent.. I don't know. I think if you HATE or will not use acrylic because it is plastic that everyone should know that plastic, polymer, is used in the process of making wool super wash


I disagree. It's a polyamide which in not a petrochemical. Just because you see "poly" doesn't mean it's a petrochemical and plastic is a petrochemical. Poly just means many.

See this definition of polyamide.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/polyamide 
See the the word nylon. Good sock yarn needs about 25% or more NYLON.....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I disagree. It's a polyamide which in not a petrochemical. Just because you see "poly" doesn't mean it's a petrochemical and plastic is a petrochemical. Poly just means many.
> 
> See this definition of polyamide.
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/polyamide
> See the the word nylon. Good sock yarn needs about 25% or more NYLON.....


Ok...I am not going to disagree with you..people are going to make their own choices..You are a smart woman..we just happen r disagree..


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

By your own reference. Thesaurus, polymide..polymer.. I am exhausted.. To tired to continue....UNCLE!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> By your own reference. Thesaurus, polymide..polymer.. I am exhausted.. To tired to continue....UNCLE!


This is typical of why reporters can't convey to lay people.

http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Amide


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Learning a lot here, thanks chaps.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I've bought and used pure wool from the farmers in New England. So down the primrose path I went when I saw Superwash merino! I enjoy acrylics, virgin wool,silks and now understand that I'm OK with this. I have no delusions. I believe we have proven that superwash is coated with plastic. No more lectures on the superiority of this type of yarn, please.
I will use up my stash and think twice before I buy it again. Thank you all for the information, I have learned so much.


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

A definitive answer about Superwash wool:

http://www.pburch.net/dyeing/dyeblog/C1691090068/E20091010162851/index.html

The vast majority of commercially available Superwash wool has been chlorinated and then treated with a polymer resin called Hercosett 125, that glues down the scales that are found on the surface of mammalian hairs (like the scales on our own hair); this enables the wool fibers to be treated roughly without interlocking, shrinking, and felting. Hercosett 125 is a polyamide-epichlorohydrin polymer. While the chemicals that comprise this polymer are themselves highly toxic, that does not mean that the polymer itself is. Many plastics that are harmless once combined together into long chemical chains are made from smaller molecules that are toxic before they are combined. However, I can't find any information on the safety of Hercosett-treated wool. It certainly appears to be non-irritating to wear as clothing.

Since Superwash wool is coated with plastic, you really can't consider it a 100% natural fiber. Let's put it into the same category as synthetic fibers, or wrinkle-free cotton, (which is treated with formaldehyde-containing resins) or any stain-resistant natural-fiber fabric (which is coated with Teflon). If you have a personal rule of not using any synthetic fiber for a project, such as polyester, then don't use Superwash wool. It is chemically treated and plastic-coated, so it doesn't quite belong in the same category as untreated natural wool or cotton, although it feels nice, and it certainly does dye beautifully with the same dyes used on natural wool.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Two methods..one is the plastic.. Another chemically does weaken the wool..to what extent.. I don't know. I think if you HATE or will not use acrylic because it is plastic that everyone should know that plastic, polymer, is used in the process of making wool super wash


Yes! EVERYONE should now know. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Is that any different than a cotton/polyester blend in a blouse or pants?


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

The vast majority of commercially available Superwash wool has been chlorinated and then treated with a polymer resin called Hercosett 125, that glues down the scales that are found on the surface of mammalian hairs (like the scales on our own hair); this enables the wool fibers to be treated roughly without interlocking, shrinking, and felting. Hercosett 125 is a polyamide-epichlorohydrin polymer. While the chemicals that comprise this polymer are themselves highly toxic, that does not mean that the polymer itself is. Many plastics that are harmless once combined together into long chemical chains are made from smaller molecules that are toxic before they are combined. However, I can't find any information on the safety of Hercosett-treated wool. It certainly appears to be non-irritating to wear as clothing. 

Since Superwash wool is coated with plastic, you really can't consider it a 100% natural fiber. Let's put it into the same category as synthetic fibers, or wrinkle-free cotton, (which is treated with formaldehyde-containing resins) or any stain-resistant natural-fiber fabric (which is coated with Teflon). If you have a personal rule of not using any synthetic fiber for a project, such as polyester, then don't use Superwash wool. It is chemically treated and plastic-coated, so it doesn't quite belong in the same category as untreated natural wool or cotton, although it feels nice, and it certainly does dye beautifully with the same dyes used on natural wool.

Great answer. Thanks!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Superwash wool is still wool. It is NOT coated with plastic. It is processed to either remove the little scales on the wool fibers or to get them to lay down flat. There are many people on this forum who would benefit from a few courses in both inorganic and organic chemistry. 100% superwash wool is still 100% wool.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> Superwash wool is still wool. It is NOT coated with plastic. It is processed to either remove the little scales on the wool fibers or to get them to lay down flat. There are many people on this forum who would benefit from a few courses in both inorganic and organic chemistry. 100% superwash wool is still 100% wool.


Yes correct, I think we all realize that it is 100% wool as my label states. How it is chemically treated to ensure it is Superwash is what is in question?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Irene1 said:


> Superwash wool is still wool. It is NOT coated with plastic. It is processed to either remove the little scales on the wool fibers or to get them to lay down flat. There are many people on this forum who would benefit from a few courses in both inorganic and organic chemistry. 100% superwash wool is still 100% wool.


Thank you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Yes correct, I think we all realize that it is 100% wool as my label states. How it is chemically treated to ensure it is Superwash is what is in question?


With polyamide which is a protein.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ThorPepper said:


> The vast majority of commercially available Superwash wool has been chlorinated and then treated with a polymer resin called Hercosett 125, that glues down the scales that are found on the surface of mammalian hairs (like the scales on our own hair); this enables the wool fibers to be treated roughly without interlocking, shrinking, and felting. Hercosett 125 is a polyamide-epichlorohydrin polymer. While the chemicals that comprise this polymer are themselves highly toxic, that does not mean that the polymer itself is. Many plastics that are harmless once combined together into long chemical chains are made from smaller molecules that are toxic before they are combined. However, I can't find any information on the safety of Hercosett-treated wool. It certainly appears to be non-irritating to wear as clothing.
> 
> Since Superwash wool is coated with plastic, you really can't consider it a 100% natural fiber. Let's put it into the same category as synthetic fibers, or wrinkle-free cotton, (which is treated with formaldehyde-containing resins) or any stain-resistant natural-fiber fabric (which is coated with Teflon). If you have a personal rule of not using any synthetic fiber for a project, such as polyester, then don't use Superwash wool. It is chemically treated and plastic-coated, so it doesn't quite belong in the same category as untreated natural wool or cotton, although it feels nice, and it certainly does dye beautifully with the same dyes used on natural wool.
> 
> Great answer. Thanks!


Oh please do tell how "plastic" can adhere to fiber? Secondly, do you actually think the yarn manufacturers are gonna give away patented information. I doubt it. Not one of the links has a scientific basis. All are mere INTERPRETATIONS of what the author THINKS he/she knows. Which BTW ain't much.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> With polyamide which is a protein.


Good information.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Great information and learned a lot from this thread.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://plastics.ulprospector.com/generics/22/polyamide-nylon


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> http://plastics.ulprospector.com/generics/22/polyamide-nylon


A very cool site.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> http://plastics.ulprospector.com/generics/22/polyamide-nylon


Hexamethylene diamine is that something you want on yarn? Really?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexamethylenediamine


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/polyamide


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

https://www.wordnik.com/words/polyamide


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> https://www.wordnik.com/words/polyamide


Well if you want to get down to brass tacks we are all plastic according to some here. POLYMER.

http://www.blc.arizona.edu/molecular_graphics/dna_structure/dna_tutorial.html

That is unless you have no DNA.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/polyamide


I already posted that.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexamethylenediamine#Applications

Sorry forgot to add applications..thought maybe read the whole thing..not just a part..


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> :roll: :lol:
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingglossary/g/superwash_wool.htm


I'd choose the acid wash if I knew that is how a particular yarn was treated.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexamethylenediamine#Applications
> 
> Sorry forgot to add applications..thought maybe read the whole thing..not just a part..


Yes Wiki is ALWAYS the be all end all of information. Really?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexamethylenediamine#Applications
> 
> Sorry forgot to add applications..thought maybe read the whole thing..not just a part..


Wood is a polymer. Maybe we should stop building wooden houses. Or sit in wooden chairs.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Good on you!!
> Pat yourself on the back for making your inquiry!


Here a great article about POLYMER.. Might be over some's head here and that's why the misinformation continues

http://web.mit.edu/doylegroup/pubs/tree_macromolecules_2013.pdf


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

weii weii ant that some info ,glad you shared.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/polymer


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> http://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/polymer


How many links do you need to prove yourself wrong? So the coating could be DNA, Wood, Latex, etc.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

You use Wikipedia.. That is OK..but when it is used by me..well you see the problem..or maybe not....have fun..aand knit on....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> You use Wikipedia.. That is OK..but when it is used by me..well you see the problem..or maybe not....have fun..aand knit on....


Yes I shouldn't stoop so low but it seems that's all some "understand" or "accept"


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Some people here are put off by the use of the word "plastic" when describing acrylic yarn. What a lot of people and (I think) what the OP is trying to say is that our superwash wools, while being 100% wool can have some of the same polymers applied to make wool superwash as used in the manufacture of acrylic yarn.

http://textilelearner.blogspot.com/2011/03/defination-production-properties-and_5024.html

This same article goes on to list the insulation properties of acrylic vs. wool, another bone of contention with some.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

This is another article that describes the manufacture of wool and the process used to make it superwash - (non shrinking)

https://oecotextiles.wordpress.com/category/fibers/wool/


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I did not interpret the subject of this thread to be a criticism of superwash wool, but rather that the OP was presenting a tongue in cheek look at knitters to look down their nose at knitters who choose to knit with acrylics. Many knitters who criticize acrylic choose to knit with superwash wool instead. I found the whole idea of superwash wool being coated with a synthetic, man-made material - i.e. PLASTIC... the very thing the non-acrylic knitters abhor, to be quite interesting and thought provoking...one those things that makes you go ...hmmmmm....I use it all the time and love it - Knit Picks Stroll is one of my favorites, but then again I also knit with acrylic. Bottom line...if you are a "purist" then superwash wool may not be a good choice for you.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> My take on this thread is that the OP was presenting a tongue in cheek look at knitters to look down their nose at knitters who choose to knit with acrylics. Many knitters who criticize acrylic choose to knit with superwash wool instead. I found the whole idea of superwash wool being coated with a synthetic, man-made material - i.e. PLASTIC... the very thing the non-acrylic knitters abhor, to be quite interesting and thought provoking...one those things that makes you go ...hmmmmm....


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## GreenLady (Aug 1, 2015)

wow.... thanks for the heads up. And yes, already looking it up as well, but honestly dont know I would have without your heads up!


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Ah Grasshopper, If you finish a wooden chair with oil or polyurethane to seal and protect the surface, is it not still a wooden chair?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: oh... love this thread.
Just a jet flying over head.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.swicofil.com/abrand_technology_superwash_wool.html


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Good on you!!
> Pat yourself on the back for making your inquiry!


 :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Subject..treatment to make wool into superwash wool....not polymers..poly-whatever..treatment/process to make WOOL superwash!

That is the topic....


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> http://www.swicofil.com/abrand_technology_superwash_wool.html


Don't see how it could be any clearer than that. Thanks again.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://nordicfashionassociation.com/content/wool-production


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting topic!

I think, unless a person is an ultra purist or alarmist, the "plastic" in superwash wool poses no more problems than does washing your hair. Most hair products contain polymers. (Information not sourced from Wikipedia).

http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2012/March/binding-polymer-to-hair.asp


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Exactly..sound of silence speaks quite loudly at times...yes? Not CAN be..the treatment to make it machine washable and dry able IS plastic!!!


Thanks for the link. I've just competed a sweater for DH using superwash for the first time. It cost ten arms and legs!! I see already that it's starting to pill which makes me furious. Definitely would not buy it again.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not necessarily plastic.

Polymers are of two types:

Natural polymeric materials such as shellac, amber, wool, silk and natural rubber have been used for centuries. A variety of other natural polymers exist, such as cellulose, which is the main constituent of wood and paper.
The list of synthetic polymers includes synthetic rubber, phenol formaldehyde resin (or Bakelite), neoprene, nylon, polyvinyl chloride (PVC or vinyl), polystyrene, polyethylene, polypropylene, polyacrylonitrile, PVB, silicone, and many more.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't polymer a plastic? And you're saying that super wash wool is covered in Plastic? This knitter needs to know.


When scientists have to deal with something a lot, they often make up a word for it -- saves time. Those words have meanings that tend to get muddled when they leak into use by the general public, and I think that's causing a lot of the confusion here. My comments probably won't make things less confusing  but I hope they'll make things less alarming. :shock:

"Polymer" -- they were dealing with molecules that were made of a bunch of similar chemical bits strung together, and decided to call each bit a "mer"; one of them is a "monomer" because "mono" means "one." "Poly" means "more than one" so a polymer is _any_ string of similar chemical bits stuck together into one molecule. Most people only hear about "polymers" that are plastics. But proteins are polymers -- made of amino acids. Starches are polymers -- made of sugars. DNA is a polymer - made of nucleic acids. Fats are polymers -- made of fatty acids. Silk is a polymer -- also made of amino acids. (For those of you who Google, a peptide is two or more amino acids joined together.)

"Polyamide" is a polymer made of -- you're probably ahead of me here -- amides. Remember silk, made of amino acids? "Hey, what do you want to call this kind of bond that sticks _amino_ acids together?" "How about "_amide_ bond?" "Sounds good to me!" Silk is a polyamide. They can also stick artificial bits such as nylon together with amide bonds, to make a polymer which they brilliantly named "polyamide nylon."

"Plastic" means "easy to shape" -- the opposite of "rigid." In the 1950s, they invented a bunch of chemicals that were easy to shape (very useful for manufacturing stuff!) so those were "plastic materials," and they got all excited about these new materials and talked about them a lot so that soon got shortened to "plastics" and that's what most people have heard of. But bread dough is plastic -- easy to shape -- which makes it a plastic material. Bread dough also contains starches and proteins, and starches and proteins are polymers.

That probably clears up absolutely nothing. But when you Google and read articles that have "sciency words" in them, it's probably a good idea to ask yourself whether those words have the Science meaning or the English meaning. The Science meaning can include a lot more stuff, so it makes a big difference. Okay, you can wake up now..... :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mirium said:


> When scientists have to deal with something a lot, they often make up a word for it -- saves time. Those words have meanings that tend to get muddled when they leak into use by the general public, and I think that's causing a lot of the confusion here. My comments probably won't make things less confusing  but I hope they'll make things less alarming. :shock:
> 
> "Polymer" -- they were dealing with molecules that were made of a bunch of similar chemical bits strung together, and decided to call each bit a "mer"; one of them is a "monomer" because "mono" means "one." "Poly" means "more than one" so a polymer is _any_ string of similar chemical bits stuck together into one molecule. Most people only hear about "polymers" that are plastics. But proteins are polymers -- made of amino acids. Starches are polymers -- made of sugars. DNA is a polymer - made of nucleic acids. Fats are polymers -- made of fatty acids. Silk is a polymer -- also made of amino acids. (For those of you who Google, a peptide is two or more amino acids joined together.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lesson, but my question was done in jest since my friend was posting the statement.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Took a textiles class many years ago & found it fascinating, informative & extremely helpful in my sewing, knitting & other fiber crafts that I love to do. I am definitely not a purist. I love all kinds of fibers (natural or synthetic) & will use them as long as I like the feel or hand & don't irritate my skin, bother my allergies or are too difficult to work with.

I've always wondered how the purists who turn their noses up at man-made or synthetic fibers have no objection to the nylon in the wool that they use to knit socks. Every sock knitter knows that the nylon is needed to keep your socks from sagging, etc. Nylon is a synthetic...so don't understand how they can call themselves natural fiber purists...unless they never knit socks!.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nylon


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Took a textiles class many years ago & found it fascinating, informative & extremely helpful in my sewing, knitting & other fiber crafts that I love to do. I am definitely not a purist. I love all kinds of fibers (natural or synthetic) & will use them as long as I like the feel or hand & don't irritate my skin, bother my allergies or are too difficult to work with.
> 
> I've always wondered how the purists who turn their noses up at man-made or synthetic fibers have no objection to the nylon in the wool that they use to knit socks. Every sock knitter knows that the nylon is needed to keep your socks from sagging, etc. Nylon is a synthetic...so don't understand how they can call themselves natural fiber purists...unless they never knit socks!.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nylon


excellent question! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

My guess would be that their opinions about synthetics does not apply when it's to their personal advantage to use it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Took a textiles class many years ago & found it fascinating, informative & extremely helpful in my sewing, knitting & other fiber crafts that I love to do. I am definitely not a purist. I love all kinds of fibers (natural or synthetic) & will use them as long as I like the feel or hand & don't irritate my skin, bother my allergies or are too difficult to work with.
> 
> I've always wondered how the purists who turn their noses up at man-made or synthetic fibers have no objection to the nylon in the wool that they use to knit socks. Every sock knitter knows that the nylon is needed to keep your socks from sagging, etc. Nylon is a synthetic...so don't understand how they can call themselves natural fiber purists...unless they never knit socks!.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nylon


Lovely statement!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow, what a discussion!!! I learned a lot.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

It's getting ridiculous!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Due to all the interest and suggestions, I did a little research on what it is coated in..seems to be plastic.. Yes ladies and gentlemen.. PLASTIC....thought that was interesting..so posted just so you can be aware..look it up..
> 
> Have a good day using whatever yarn you like!


Exactly why I never use Superwash wool. I, mean, honestly? Why bother using a "natural" fiber if it's actually chemically altered. And when it's in the washer it stretches beyond all recognition - and on one occasion - every single yarn join came apart. Literally - the sweater came out of a cool water wash with huge holes everywhere I'd done a yarn join. Learned my lesson: never again!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Exactly why I never use Superwash wool. I, mean, honestly? Why bother using a "natural" fiber if it's actually chemically altered. And when it's in the washer it stretches beyond all recognition - and on one occasion - every single yarn join came apart. Literally - the sweater came out of a cool water wash with huge holes everywhere I'd done a yarn join. Learned my lesson: never again!


Wow. Thank you for your input on this. Here I was seriously thinking of trying it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Exactly why I never use Superwash wool. I, mean, honestly? Why bother using a "natural" fiber if it's actually chemically altered. And when it's in the washer it stretches beyond all recognition - and on one occasion - every single yarn join came apart. Literally - the sweater came out of a cool water wash with huge holes everywhere I'd done a yarn join. Learned my lesson: never again!


You're the best. Thank you.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I read this entire subject, and only now does someone say super wash wool came apart in a sweater everywhere a yarn-join was done? In a cold water wash? This is all very disturbing.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I read this entire subject, and only now does someone say super wash wool came apart in a sweater everywhere a yarn-join was done? In a cold water wash? This is all very disturbing.


I sure wish that I had taken a photo! The sweater had a hole everywhere I'd done a join. Most of the joins were the Russian join, but I had used the standard "knit 3 stitches with both new and old skein then weave in ends" join also. Since the sweater (Wonderful Wallaby) was done in white Superwash wool - I decided to wash it before I packed it up to send to my Sister in Law for Christmas.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I sure wish that I had taken a photo! The sweater had a hole everywhere I'd done a join. Most of the joins were the Russian join, but I had used the standard "knit 3 stitches with both new and old skein then weave in ends" join also. Since the sweater (Wonderful Wallaby) was done in white Superwash wool - I decided to wash it before I packed it up to send to my Sister in Law for Christmas.


So Superwash wool likely does not adhere to its own fibers when wet? I can sure see that unravelling from a Russian join, what a bummer. Sure glad my untouched stash has none but I guess if there were no joins , such as a hat, it would be ok?


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

This needs more research. It makes me ill that the sweater came apart, just before you sent it to your SIL. I gasp with horror!!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you mirium..the sciençy words were quite enjoyable. 

It has been an informative discussion at the very least...and brought questions to some yarners. 

I don't think anyone should decide NOT to use any fiber simply because of the content or process used on the fibers..but on their own personal choice.. Cost..item to be made..etc. Acrylic.. OK ..wool..OK..superwash...OK..fairy dust..OK

Knitcrazydeborah.. I read several others had problems with holes and pilling. Pinklemonade..for one. On another site described a similar issue with superwash wool..

Chrisjac..thanks for posting in your quirky way that always makes me smile.. Sorry your poke at me was used in a negative way..I am quite sure anyone that has read a lot of your posts, and knows your humor saw the poke and knew it to be what is was.

To the rest..just enjoy..whatever fiber you like or use..do not try to make others feel their choice is better than yours,the yarn they use is of a higher quality.. Or because it costs more means it is better...WE ALL share ONE thing..our joy of seeing a simple string of various properties... becoming a work of love..heart..healing..comfort..that brings us joy,peace, happiness..fills empty hours..provides for others that have less than we do(I know some here who struggle every day to get by,yet they donate to charity the items they make),that IS the reality. 

No one is less than nor better than anyone else..
WE are all equal
WE all share the joy 
WE should never bring another down but lift them
WE should show respect for anothers choices
WE should show respect period..until disrespect is earned
Watch OUR words carefully, WE do not all interpret things the same
We should never accept one person's word as to what is best.. But search for answers ourselves..think for ourselves...harder.. More time consuming..but we then can make a decision based on what WE learned..
I am not sure I covered all I want to say..but this gives you the basics

Thank you to all who were involved in this discussion.. For sharing the information you provided, for not getting huffy, bent out of shape,nasty or overbearing. This is how various opinions should be discussed.. Great communication skills...presentation matters.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

We had fun, didn't we?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Exactly why I never use Superwash wool. I, mean, honestly? Why bother using a "natural" fiber if it's actually chemically altered. And when it's in the washer it stretches beyond all recognition - and on one occasion - every single yarn join came apart. Literally - the sweater came out of a cool water wash with huge holes everywhere I'd done a yarn join. Learned my lesson: never again!


I had the same problem with my first Superwash knit. The second one came out of the washer and dryer, (dried for 10 minutes on low with two bath towels) looking fine.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> We had fun, didn't we?


We did my friend..hopefully we all learned..we have been schooled.... And go away wiser for it


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Golly Katsch - you are brave! I chickened out of using Superwash after one unraveled sweater.
I'm curious, were they both the same brand of yarn?
I've sometines wondered if my problem was partly due to it being Superwash WHITE wool. White wool is often "overprocessed". I'd never have chosen the white color, but SIL requested it.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have been reading this thread with much interest. Has anyone bought or used Cascade superwash (made in China)? If anyone has bought this yarn would like to know if you ever noticed a pungent chemical smell when you put your nose up to it.

Edited to add: It is white superwash.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Thank you mirium..the sciençy words were quite enjoyable.
> 
> It has been an informative discussion at the very least...and brought questions to some yarners.
> 
> ...


I can't sleep ( though not through worrying about superwash wool which I don't think I have ever bought) Just have to echo all this. Great thred, great input, good fun.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Golly Katsch - you are brave! I chickened out of using Superwash after one unraveled sweater.
> I'm curious, were they both the same brand of yarn?
> I've sometines wondered if my problem was partly due to it being Superwash WHITE wool. White wool is often "overprocessed". I'd never have chosen the white color, but SIL requested it.


I am not sure but my first was off white. The sweater for my friend was knit with Rowan Superwash. I sure hope he has no problems with it as it was a very special gift for his 70th birthday and retirement from the bench. My joins were within the band area I made sure to start each new skein on the edge where I would pick up stitches for the buttonband.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I am not sure but my first was off white. The sweater for my friend was knit with Rowan Superwash. I sure hope he has no problems with it as it was a very special gift for his 70th birthday and retirement from the bench. My joins were within the band area I made sure to start each new skein on the edge where I would pick up stitches for the buttonband.


I saw that sweater the last time you posted the picture...I just love the pattern. I bet he's absolutely loving it too!
Interesting that your "unraveling Superwash" was also a white yarn. Hmmmm..


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> excellent question! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> My guess would be that their opinions about synthetics does not apply when it's to their personal advantage to use it.


Ditto!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Thank you mirium..the sciençy words were quite enjoyable.
> 
> It has been an informative discussion at the very least...and brought questions to some yarners.
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFULLY SAID! I am so in love with this group of women.

AND...I sure wish I had gotten to your avatar first!!! LOVE IT


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> BEAUTIFULLY SAID! I am so in love with this group of women.
> 
> AND...I sure wish I had gotten to your avatar first!!! LOVE IT


Naner! naner naner..mine all mine!!!!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Naner! naner naner..mine all mine!!!!!!


 The lion is gone and the lioness is back! Love the new avatar!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Thank you mirium..the sciençy words were quite enjoyable.
> 
> It has been an informative discussion at the very least...and brought questions to some yarners.
> 
> ...


You've stated this better than I ever could. Thank you!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> You've stated this better than I ever could. Thank you!


You are amazing...and a great asset to KP!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> The lion is gone and the lioness is back! Love the new avatar!


Yes....she is...avatars serve many purposes....affirmation.. Comedy...sincerity.. Secret jokes...or strength.. Whatever you choose....BStrong...


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

I have to agree with KnitCrazy- I too knitted a superwash baby sweater one time and I was concerned about the sizing as the baby was a big baby at birth- when my friend washed it - and she knit also so she knew how to wash and block stuff- she said it really stretched and she could not get it blocked back to size after the dryer-I also made a cowl/ hat thing out of superwash merino and silk - it stretched enormously too- so I have not been brave enough to try superwash again- too pricey for me to have it all stretch out


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I was worrying about the superwash wool waistcoat I've made for my aunt but I'm about 99% sure I joined the balls at the edges so there's nothing to unravel itself. Not worried about a bit of stretching either due to the style which can be folded over at the front and secured with a shawl pin. I don't possess any other superwash wool I'm pleased to say!

Have enjoyed the discussion and learnt a lot. Fun read too :wink:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

mirium said:


> When scientists have to deal with something a lot, they often make up a word for it -- saves time. Those words have meanings that tend to get muddled when they leak into use by the general public, and I think that's causing a lot of the confusion here. My comments probably won't make things less confusing  but I hope they'll make things less alarming. :shock:
> 
> "Polymer" -- they were dealing with molecules that were made of a bunch of similar chemical bits strung together, and decided to call each bit a "mer"; one of them is a "monomer" because "mono" means "one." "Poly" means "more than one" so a polymer is _any_ string of similar chemical bits stuck together into one molecule. Most people only hear about "polymers" that are plastics. But proteins are polymers -- made of amino acids. Starches are polymers -- made of sugars. DNA is a polymer - made of nucleic acids. Fats are polymers -- made of fatty acids. Silk is a polymer -- also made of amino acids. (For those of you who Google, a peptide is two or more amino acids joined together.)
> 
> ...


Thank You. This is a BIG 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> You are amazing...and a great asset to KP!


Can I add my endorsement too!! And fortunate 1 can I be thoroughly bad ...... Watch out for stray dentists


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

judypfennemore said:


> Can I add my endorsement too!! And fortunate 1 can I be thoroughly bad ...... Watch out for stray dentists


You may add anything you choose... And trust me..I never leave home without my rhino gun...never know where a stray whacko may show up..dentist or otherwise..ha ha


----------

